# Excel: Function based on "any" value



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I am trying to set up an IF function that works if there's "any" value in a cell.

Is there a symbol for "any" value? How would I write the IF part to say if there's a value (any value) in the target cell?

Thanks.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

How about =IF(ISBLANK(A1),"X","OK") ?


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks very much.

I didn't quite use that formula but it gave me an idea that worked well.


----------

